# How to remove stripped shifter nut/bolt?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So I am replacing my handlebar after about five years of not removing the shifters. I was loosening the nut that holds the shifter and heard a pop. I was able to get it loose enough to get the shifter off, but now when I try to loosen or tighten the nut on the clamp bolt, it gets tight and pops and goes loose again, which tells me the nut is cracked. Any ideas on how to get it off? I don't want to destroy the shifter to replace the clamp bolt and nut. I have a spare at a local shop, but still need to get this one off.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

This is for a Record 10 shifter. Forgot to add that.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

spookyload said:


> This is for a Record 10 shifter. Forgot to add that.


How about first using something like a bolt cutter to cut the clamp so that you can remove the unit off of your bar? You'll scuff your bar a little bit, unfortunately.

Sorry to hear about the problem, hopefully you'll be able to solve it with minimum damage.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

If it's only cracked, why won't it simply unscrew? Be sure to hold the end of the clamp bolt so it doesn't spin. I would pull on the band clamp to be sure the bolt remains in contact with the band clamp. That will keep the bolt from spinning and encourage the nut to unscrew.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was hoping you would pipe in C-40. I have a carbon bar right now, but am going to install it on an aluminum bar tomorrow for a little more strength. I have been dousing in Liquid Wrench in hopes of some help. I picked up the spare at the LBS because either way it is coming off.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Got it off. I installed the lever on an alloy bar that I wasn't afraid of destrying. Overnight with liquid wrench, and lots of finger crossing. I had to move the lever to several places on the bends to keep it as tight as possible. Turns out it wasn't the nut side. The bolt side looks like it may have cross threaded somehow. I don't remember being hard to get on, but I likely overtorqued it when I installed it since it kept slipping on the bar while riding. New bolt inbound. New bar has the anti skid stuff under the clearcoat, so that should help.


----------

